# Ankerpunkt zum skalieren verschieben in AF



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. November 2006)

Hallo,
ich habe in AF eine Textebene erstellt und würde nun gerne den Ankerpunkt von dem aus skaliert wird in die Mitte bewegen so das sich die Ebene proportional in alle Richtungen vergrößert wenn ich an den Eckpunkten ziehe. Leider kriege ich das nicht hin und die Hilfe bringt mir irgendwie auch nichts weil ich anscheinend nicht weiß wie dieser Punkt im Fachjargon heißt.
Ich krieg zuviel wenn man an so blöden kleinen Problemen verzweifelt und deshalb nicht weiter kommt. Naja hoffentlich kann mir da einer schnell weiterhelfen.

Edit: ok hab inzwischen das Ausschnittswerkzeug gefunden mit dem ich den Ankerpunkt direkt verschieben kann. Aber wie bekomme ich den den genau in die Mitte des Arbeitsebene?

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (5. November 2006)

Es gibt unter den Keyframes - wenn Du den Layer aufklappst - uA zwei Einträge:
Position und Anchor. Das eine (P) ist der Mittelpunkt der Ebene, das andere eben
die Position des Anchorpoints. Das sollte es doch sein, oder ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. November 2006)

Im Grunde ja, nur wenn ich einen Wert bei Ankerpunkt verändere verschiebt es mir nicht den Ankerpunkt sondern auch die ganze Ebene. Desweiteren müßte ich doch dann immer noch einen Wert eingeben. Gibt es den keinen automatismus bei dem man sagen kann Ankerpunkt wieder auf Mittelpunkt setzen?

Gruß


----------



## chmee (5. November 2006)

Hilfedatei zu AE :
Doppelklick auf Ausschnittwerkzeug - Anchor in Mitte durch Verschiebung der Ebene
Doppelklick auf Selbiges mit [ALT] - Anchor und Ebene in Mitte
Ziemlich harter Reset, aber alles Andere wäre händisches Rechnen.

mfg chmee


----------

